# Wer hat das langsamste Internet?



## D.I.Y (25. Januar 2009)

So, überall ist ja von dem Geschwindigkeitsrausch und wer hat das schnellste Internet die Rede.


So jetz will ich mal wissen, wer das langsamste Internet hat

Ich gehöre leider zu den Auserwählten die nur DSL 384 kriegen


Freue mich auf eure Antworten


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Januar 2009)

Glücklicherweise hab ich jetzt UMTS (<7,2MBit) vorher waren es aber 56k


----------



## Randy (25. Januar 2009)

Eig. DSL 16000 krieg aber nur 6700 

S..... 1&1


----------



## D.I.Y (25. Januar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise hab ich jetzt UMTS (<7,2MBit) vorher waren es aber 56k



Übel! 


Bei mir gibt es aber nichtmal Empfang


----------



## Phil_5 (25. Januar 2009)

D.I.Y schrieb:


> Übel!
> 
> 
> Bei mir gibt es aber nichtmal Empfang



macht nix, bei mir auch nicht 

haben sollte ich: 8Mbit down und 768kBit up
haben tu ich: DSL Sync von 2Mbit down und 384 kBit up

bin aber auch schon fleissig am streiten mitn anbieter


----------



## D.I.Y (25. Januar 2009)

8 Mbit?

Bei welchem Anbieter bist du?


----------



## LionelHudz (25. Januar 2009)

Hab auch "nur" UMTS 7,2 dank Glasfaserleitung. Zitat des Telekom Mitarbeiters:" Also in den nächsten 2 Jahren passiert bei Ihnen garnichts" .


----------



## aurionkratos (25. Januar 2009)

Ich habe ganz normal DSL 2000 - erreiche aber auch zum Glück die Geschwindigkeit komplett :O


----------



## maGic (25. Januar 2009)

Ich surfen mometan mit Eplus UMTS USB stick 384kbit/s

höchste geschwindigkeit: 49kB/s. eigentlich 48kB/s

Ich habe einfach auf Blechkasten bei Fenster gelegen, dann fast durchgehende volle Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Maschine311 (25. Januar 2009)

Wohne in ländlicher Gegend, leider nur 2000er DSL, aber die voll mit Fath Path sogar 40Ping beim Zocken. 
Auf der Arbeit haben wir auch das UMTS mit bis zu 7200K/bits leider kommen da aber nur sage und schreibe 2 K/bits an, das heißt der antivir Download mit 3MB dauert 45min. wenn er nicht schon voher abgebrochen wird


----------



## Cornholio (25. Januar 2009)

LionelHudz schrieb:


> Hab auch "nur" UMTS 7,2 dank Glasfaserleitung. Zitat des Telekom Mitarbeiters:" Also in den nächsten 2 Jahren passiert bei Ihnen garnichts" .



Jaja die Telekom und ihre Glasfaserleitungen 

Genau dieser Bockmist hat mir jahrelang das Internet verwährt. Ich zog 2002 in einen neuen Stadtteil, wo die besagten Glasfaserleitungen liegen. Aber erst 2007 hat die Telekom es hinbekommen, in dem Wohngebiet DSL6000 anzubieten.


----------



## CentaX (25. Januar 2009)

<== Berlin und nichts schnelleres als DSL 2000 möglich. Ein Armutsbild für Deutschland... -.- In der Hauptstadt gibts nichts schnelleres bei uns... Ich hoff, demnächst gibts Kabel Deutschland -.-


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. Januar 2009)

Ich bin noch mit ISDN im I-Net unterwegs Zum surfen reichts aber allemal...


----------



## Dumpfi~ (25. Januar 2009)

Also bei uns gibt es DSL 768.
Zum Glück wohne ich nicht eine Strasse weiter, da gibts nämlich nur 348.^^
Im Nachbardorf mit sage und schreibe 400 Einwohnern ist gerade das Netz ausgebaut worden. 
Dort wird mit annähernd 10.000 kbit/s gesurft.
Nach Anfrage bei der Telekom, wann denn bei uns endlich was getan wird,
hat man mir gesagt "nie"...

Greetz

Dumpfi~


----------



## D.I.Y (25. Januar 2009)

400 Einwohner! Oha sind das viel.

Mein Kaff hat nicht mal 200 (180 glaub)


----------



## Sesfontain (25. Januar 2009)

Bei ir auf dem Wlan stick bin ich mit 37kb unterwegs ,auf dem Notebook ,das auch WLAn at hab allerdings einen Ping von 30 am selben ort


----------



## Phil_5 (25. Januar 2009)

D.I.Y schrieb:


> 8 Mbit?
> 
> Bei welchem Anbieter bist du?



Inode/UPC <-- is aba aus AUT, nur zur Info.

Edit: hab grad mal das UMTS Ding getestet und ihr werdet staunen: ich hab unglaubliche 3kBit bei nem Download XD


----------



## Philster91 (25. Januar 2009)

Mit dem Router sind UMTS (HSDPA) und EDGE möglich, d.h. hätte ich UMTS-Empfang, würden sich die 40€ im Monat lohnen. So krieg ich nur knapp 200 Kb/s über EDGE.


----------



## »EraZeR« (25. Januar 2009)

Ich habe DSL6000 und empfange (Gott sei dank) auch alles


----------



## NCphalon (25. Januar 2009)

hab momentan DSL384 (46,7 KBps down, 11 KBps up) aber ich hab trotzdem en monatlichen traffic von fast 17GB 

un demnächst kommt kabel deutschalnd vorbei un verlegt bei uns ne leitung, dann ham wir auch feines DSL^^


----------



## DerSitzRiese (25. Januar 2009)

LionelHudz schrieb:


> Hab auch "nur" UMTS 7,2 dank Glasfaserleitung. Zitat des Telekom Mitarbeiters:" Also in den nächsten 2 Jahren passiert bei Ihnen garnichts" .




UMTS is doch "Funk", oder!? Warum dann Glasfaser?


----------



## D.I.Y (25. Januar 2009)

Mann, wie 's aussieht bin ich hier der lahmste


----------



## D.I.Y (25. Januar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> UMTS is doch "Funk", oder!? Warum dann Glasfaser?




Soweit ich weiß braucht man Kupferkabel um DSL empfangen zu können, sonst müssen sie die VST umbauen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (25. Januar 2009)

Ach so, er meinte das keine DSL verfügbar ist. Dank Glasfaser.


----------



## computertod (25. Januar 2009)

ich hab eigentlich DSL 6000, bekomm aber nur 300-400kb 
Upstream weis ich nich


----------



## klefreak (25. Januar 2009)

hab zwar einen 4Mbit/4Mbit Zugang, der wird aber im Studentenheim auf ca 130 Leute aufgeteilt !!, da bleibt meistens nicht viel übrig


----------



## D.I.Y (25. Januar 2009)

Also wir zahlen ja auch für DSL 16000 ^^

Call & Surf Comfort Plus


----------



## computertod (25. Januar 2009)

D.I.Y schrieb:


> Also wir zahlen ja auch für DSL 16000 ^^
> 
> Call & Surf Comfort Plus



bei mir Call und Surf Comfort mitm 6000er 
was mal son heini von da Telekom da, der meinte es ginge nicht schneller da wir so weit von sonem Punkt wos aufgeteilt weg sind, ca 3-4km


----------



## el barto (25. Januar 2009)

2000er DSL mehr ist nicht drin aufm Dorf... ändern tut sich bis 2018 sicherlich nix aber dann kommt ja 50 000er 

mfg el barto


----------



## dethacc (25. Januar 2009)

ich hab das langsamste^^ EDGE mit maximal 236kbit/s (meistens nur die hälfte) und nen ping von 300 bis zeitüberschreitung was will man mehr.


----------



## D.I.Y (25. Januar 2009)

dethacc schrieb:


> ich hab das langsamste^^ EDGE mit maximal 236kbit/s (meistens nur die hälfte) und nen ping von 300 bis zeitüberschreitung was will man mehr.



Glückwunsch


----------



## BMW M-Power (25. Januar 2009)

Also, normal sollte ich 16k haben, erreichen tu ich aber bis zu 18k 

http://speed.io/pics/1625/7079/speed.io.png

Ergebnisse von http://www.speed.io
(Kopiert am 2009-01-25 20:36:06)
Download: 15276 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 946 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 2792 Verb/Min
Ping Test: 22 ms


----------



## Green_Viper (26. Januar 2009)

Morgen, ich denk mal meine Signatur spircht für sich !


----------



## D.I.Y (27. Januar 2009)

Green_Viper schrieb:


> Morgen, ich denk mal meine Signatur spircht für sich !




Da steht aber gar nichts!


----------



## james07 (27. Januar 2009)

Ich hoffe nur Angie hält ihr Versprechen.
DSL auf den ländlichen RAum auszuweiten!
aber eher wird es wohl Bergauf laufen das Wasser
analog mit 3,3kb Download mit 56k Modem


----------



## Uziflator (27. Januar 2009)

Ich DSL1000 noch bald aber ne DSL6000 mehr geht noch nicht.(Kein Dörfler)


----------



## CeresPK (27. Januar 2009)

hehehe bis vor kurzem ist mein VAter noch mit seinem 56k Modem ins Netz
das war langsam


----------



## Timor (27. Januar 2009)

Laut Vertrag DSL 16000, bekommen tu ich ungefähr DSL Light ^^
Die Ortschaften jeweils 5 Km in beide Richtungen, bekommen das 16000er rein ^^

Freu mich schon, wenn ich in Hof studiere --> schnelles I-Net


----------



## Hyperhorn (27. Januar 2009)

Das soll jetzt nicht spöttisch klingen, aber macht euch das Forenleben mit EDGE & Co. überhaupt Spaß?
Früher über ISDN (IIRC bis 05) ist bei mir öfter mal die Kanalbündelung angesprungen, und das sind immerhin 2 x 64 kbit/s. Damals habe ich noch wesentlich zurückhaltener gesurft (Motto: youtube - kann man das essen?), aber wirklich entspannend war es schon allein mangels Flatrate nicht.


----------



## CrashStyle (28. Januar 2009)

16000DSL 15000kommen an.


----------



## Gohan (28. Januar 2009)

Hab DSL 6000 und kriege ab Februar 16000. Bin ma gespannt, ob das voll klappt.

Kleiner Tip, vlt. kennen ihn alle, oder auch nich. Manchmal geht das DSL-Modem ausm Sync mit der Gegenstelle. Hatte dadurch anstatt 6000 nur 1500. Soll wohl durch Stromschwankungen kommen. Einfach ma vom Strom nehmen und 10 sec warten. Mir hats geholfen...


----------



## amdintel (28. Januar 2009)

D.I.Y schrieb:


> So, überall ist ja von dem Geschwindigkeitsrausch und wer hat das schnellste Internet die Rede.
> 
> 
> So jetz will ich mal wissen, wer das langsamste Internet hat
> ...



wetten das ich hier den 1. Platz mache ? 

mir will man kein DSl verkaufen "mit 2 Wochen KündigungsFrist"
daher 56 k Modem und freier Bürger .


----------



## MR_Ziggy_Zag (28. Januar 2009)

ich wette dagegen 
irgendwer hatte schon nur 49k 

ich habe hsdpa mit 7,2 mbit
das klappt aber nicht immer
sonntag abends, wenn alle on sind, dann hat man auch mal nur 192k, aber ansonsten im schnitt 3000k


----------



## SpaM_BoT (28. Januar 2009)

MR_Ziggy_Zag schrieb:


> ich wette dagegen
> irgendwer hatte schon nur 49k


Gibts überhaupt einen langsameren Internetzugang als 56k Analog? Ich glaub kaum...


----------



## CiSaR (28. Januar 2009)

Ich wohne im Randgebiet von Berlin und habe DSL 16000 und empfange aber meist mehr


----------



## Iifrit Tambuur-san (28. Januar 2009)

Ich bezahl für DSL2000 und krieg 448kbit/s 

Ob sich was tut, steht in den Sternen, weil die Telekom, trotz staatlicher Hilfen, weiterhin Dienst nach Vorschrift macht.


----------



## BTMsPlay (28. Januar 2009)

bei mir schwankt es zwischen isdn und dsl 1000 was wohl daran liegt das ich an einem Ort wohne der 20 km vom nächsten Nachbarn entfernt liegt ich darf die Leitung eines Unternehmens mitbenutzen die 3 Proxyserver weiter in einem Deutschen kuhkaff rauskommt ich glaube sorgar gehöhrt zuhaben das dazwischen eine Sat- Verbindung besteht. Achso ja meine Nachbarn haben Renntiere  und ich 22 Huskys nun ratet mal wo ich rumhänge.


----------



## =mkZ= (28. Januar 2009)

also ich hab auch hsdpa bis 7,2 mbit... von drei austria
naja 7,2 sind halt echt laborwerte und mehr nicht aber was solls...

durchnittlich so zwischen 768-2000 DSL Leitung 2 mbit sind eher selten der fall =/
manchmal auch mehr aber ganz selten... so um 2 oder 3 in der früh *gg 

alles in allem für 16 euro 15 gig ist nicht übel und bezahlbar


----------



## CeresPK (28. Januar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Gibts überhaupt einen langsameren Internetzugang als 56k Analog? Ich glaub kaum...


es gab mal 28k Modems
bei uns ist auch nur 28 k angekommen bei unserem 56k modem zum glück ist das jetzt vorbei mit DSL6000


----------



## tommy-n (28. Januar 2009)

So, ich weiss zwar nicht ob ich ueberhaupt mitmachen darf, aber da keine Teilnahmebedingungen zu finden waren will ich jetzt auch mal .

Hab hier ne schoene EDGE Verbindung die saulahm bis nicht existent ist...
Wenns mal wirklich schnell wird gibts 130 kbit/s, aber normal ist eigentlich das ich hier mit weniger als 5 kByte/s rumduempel. Ach und es gibt auch mal Tage da geht einfach gar nix durch die "Leitung/Luft" obwohl die Verbindung steht.

Also regt euch nicht ueber 56k Modems auf, ich haette gerne eins .

Ach so und jetzt verrate ich euch noch wo ich bin... Mumbai/Indien fuer 2 Monate...


----------



## D.I.Y (28. Januar 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> es gab mal 28k Modems
> bei uns ist auch nur 28 k angekommen bei unserem 56k modem zum glück ist das jetzt vorbei mit DSL6000



LOL, ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren auch noch 28k Modem!

Dann sind wa auf ISDN umgestiegen und da waren die Rechnungen aber manchmal ~ 200 €


----------



## amdintel (28. Januar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Gibts überhaupt einen langsameren Internetzugang als 56k Analog? Ich glaub kaum...



Das langsamste was es mal gab , war ein Akustik Koppler , Baut Rate so niedrig ,
 das ich Probleme habe,  diese noch zu wissen  300 Baud, diese Dinger waren bis ende  80ziger  Jahre aktuell, so ein Ding hatte 600 DM gekostet .
früher als es noch kein Internet gab, hat man diese langsamen Modems benutzt für Fax und 
Daten Austausch von Computer zu Computer,
und  DFÜ Mailboxen benutzt  , 
Software Support  gab es aber auch schon darüber, einige  Hersteller hatten, 
eine DFÜ Mailbox,  wo man sich Updates runter  laden konnte . 
Das Ct Magazin (Heise Verlag) war damals auch nur über eine DFÜ Mailbox zuerreichen,
da konnteste genau das gleiche machen,  wie heute auf  dessen Hompage  im Internet ,
Downlaods und ins Forum posten  das ganze frei von Werbung .  

56k  genügt eigentlich  noch grade ,  wenn man keine andere wahl hat so wie ich , 
wenn man keine langen downloads macht und Browser so wie DFÜ Settings am PC optimiert hat, bei mir laden 70 % der Seiten  noch grade so erträglich schnell   .
dem nächst geht ein Beschwerde Schreiben an die Bundesregierung raus, 
über diesen Missstand hier in der BRD , DSL will man mir nicht geben !
Das muss man sich mal vor Augen halten, ich habe hier Hi-End PCs und muss wie im
Mittelalter ins Internet  .


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (28. Januar 2009)

16000 nur=(....
naja bin aber ganz zufrieden damit.
aber auch erst seit kurzem davor 56k Modem, hehe man merkt schon nen "kleinen" Unterschied

greetz


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (28. Januar 2009)

Auch nur DSL 384, 
das wird wohl auch immer so bleiben


----------



## David[-_-]b 's Cousin xD (28. Januar 2009)

Ich habe einen 16000er Leitung , aber dank meiner Wohnumgebung , kommen nur 200 durch -.-' Ich steige blad wahrscheinlich auf Unitymedia 20.000er um.


MfG


----------



## non_believer (28. Januar 2009)

Widowmaker_1 schrieb:


> Auch nur DSL 384,
> das wird wohl auch immer so bleiben


 
DITO!!!  

Ich hoffe mal das das nicht für immer so bleibt!!


----------



## Juano (28. Januar 2009)

Habe 10000er, lade aber immer nur mit ca 1mb/s runter???
müssten es nicht 10mb/s sein?


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (28. Januar 2009)

lol nein dann müssten es ja bei mir 16mb/s sein^^

Bei mir sind es aber 1.86MB und zweitweise auch mal 2,2MB...

Also stimmt schon so bei dir...

greetz


----------



## Juano (28. Januar 2009)

hm...
alles klar, war halt etwas verwundert, das ich im moment mit max ~1.2mb/s
laden kann, früher bei der DSL1000 konnte ich auch mal Zeitweise mit ca 900kb/s laden


----------



## D.I.Y (28. Januar 2009)

Bei mir wird sich an dem DSL 384 schon was ändern, wenn ich nämlich umziehe


----------



## Gohan (28. Januar 2009)

Bit und Byte... da war doch ma was... Wie rechne ich das um. Ach, 1 byte sind 8 bit...


----------



## Xrais (28. Januar 2009)

ich hatte früher auch ein 56k modem ,quake 3 war damit echt ne qual 
dann zog ich zu hause aus und hatte ne erstmal ne 6000 leitung gefolgt von einer 16000 leitung , demnächst gibts entweder ne 25 oder ne 50 , je nachdem was der spaß monatlich kostet


----------



## amdintel (28. Januar 2009)

da haben mich auch  schon viele drauf angesprochen, 
"du 8 Jahre Internet und heute  mehrere Hi.End PCs und gehst  noch Analog mit einem 56 K Modem online? " , 
meine Antwort drauf ist immer die gleiche,
 die DSL Services-Wüste von  Deutschland  will mir kein DSL geben 
und zu Verfügung stellen . .


----------



## vin vom Dorf (28. Januar 2009)

Ich hab 7,2 Mbit/s UMTS von Vodafone, ankommen tun so etwa DSL 2000 - 3000 Geschwindigkeiten. Das wär ja an sich kein Problem, wär das ganze nicht jeden zweiten Monat auf 5 GB beschränkt und der Ping in Online Spielen so unerträglich hoch... 
Naja gut, früher bei meinen Eltern gabs DSL Light mit 384 Kbit/s und davor n 56k Modem.
Ich hätte so gerne einmal im Leben eine einwandfreie Verbindung


----------



## amdintel (28. Januar 2009)

das mit UTMS habe ich auch schon durch, ist zwar verfügt abar im gesamten Fach Handel hier nicht zu kaufen, seit Nov. 2008  hatte ich das vergeblich versucht , von   dubiosen Bestellungen über das Internet halte ich generell nichts und mach so was nicht, ein mal 
bekommt man keine Informationen das das mit der Begrenzung  würde mich dann auch stören .
Was das hier in Deutschland eigentlich immer soll dieses begrenzen und nicht anbieten wollen? 

Das Sp3 für XP und das Sp2 für Vista,  wenn das kommt,  muss ich mir umständlich per Post von Microsoft bestellen .  das kann ich mit meinen 56 K Modem nicht runter laden .


----------



## SpaM_BoT (28. Januar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> ...die DSL Services-Wüste von  Deutschland  will mir kein DSL geben
> und zu Verfügung stellen . .


DSL könntest du schon bekommen, sagst du in diesem Thread.
Es ist nur so, das du von den ISPs Tarife erwartest die es so nicht gibt.
Oder meinst Du - die ISPs werden extra nur für dich ein Tarif einführen der deinen Wünschen entspricht?


----------



## amdintel (29. Januar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> DSL könntest du schon bekommen, sagst du in diesem Thread.
> Es ist nur so, das du von den ISPs Tarife erwartest die es so nicht gibt.
> Oder meinst Du - die ISPs werden extra nur für dich ein Tarif einführen der deinen Wünschen entspricht?


 ja weil ich bin so zu sagen Entwickler oder Mitentwickelter und muss flexibel sein.
es hat bis heute mit DSL hier nicht geklappt und ich habe   nicht die Zeit , da 
Wochenlang hinterher zu rennen .


----------



## Svenne (31. Januar 2009)

Dümpel hier mit Dsl Light 384 rum 

Das dumme ist 200m weiter bekommen die Leute 6000er Dsl ich kann sogar die Häuser sehen^^ brauch endlich mehr hoffe die Angie macht was


----------



## slayerdaniel (31. Januar 2009)

Kabelinternet bei meinen Eltern 256Kbit down/128kbit up, wenigstens Flatrate 
Wenn ich anch den Semsterferien wieder zu Hasue bin wieder mit 10 Mbit


----------



## McAtze (31. Januar 2009)

Bekomme 1&1 3Mbit/s.... gefühlte 0,3 Mbit/s


----------



## Iifrit Tambuur-san (31. Januar 2009)

Die Zeitungsartikel stammen von letzter Woche (22.1.09)

Highspeed-DSL in der Breitbandödnis

Telekom-Sprecher Georg von Wagner:
"Es gibt in der Altmark deutlich mehr Angebot als Nachfrage"

Hierbei sei erwähnt das betrifft nur Sachsen-Anhalt. Aber wenn ich das so lese, setze ich keine großen Hoffnungen in Angie.


----------



## djitalo (23. September 2015)

Ich würde gerne das Thema aufgreifen und meine aktuelle Geschwindigkeit teilen 
Fast 2016 und ich habe 384 kbit/s
Und im selben Dorf nur 100 Meter weiter geht 2000 wie ist das eigentlich möglich ?
Hat jemand eine Alternative ?


----------



## Performance-Gaming (23. September 2015)

Keine ahnung frag mal die Nachbarn und deren betreiber


----------



## D00msday (24. September 2015)

djitalo schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne das Thema aufgreifen und meine aktuelle Geschwindigkeit teilen
> Fast 2016 und ich habe 384 kbit/s
> Und im selben Dorf nur 100 Meter weiter geht 2000 wie ist das eigentlich möglich ?
> Hat jemand eine Alternative ?



Erkundige dich mal über LTE-Bonding bei der Telekom. Wenn ihr nen LTE Sender in der Nähe habt, dann bekommt ihr bis zu 100 mbit darüber und den normalen dsl Anschluss dazu.


----------



## Timerle (24. September 2015)

Ich hatte auch bis vor kurzem DSL 2000


----------



## Grozz (24. September 2015)

Also bei meiner Oma 16000 Leitung ankommen tun aber nur 50-120kbits xD


----------



## Timerle (25. September 2015)

Grozz schrieb:


> Also bei meiner Oma 16000 Leitung ankommen tun aber nur 50-120kbits xD



das wären dann DSL1000 ca ^^


----------



## Grozz (25. September 2015)

Kommt hin  aber es is ne 16000 leitung  ka warum so wenig ankommt. Mittlerweile hat sich das aber geändert auf 1,2 Mbit  auch nich viel aber naja zuhause wunderbare 6Mbit/s


----------



## Whitespirit (6. September 2016)

Hallo,
ich möchte nun euch zeigen das selbst in einer Stadt schlechtes Internet gibt.
Ich lebe in Duisburg haben eine 16000 leitung und haben ein Up von 87kb/s und Down von 307kb/s.
Eine Schnellere Leitung ist nicht möglich


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2016)

Dann muss der Knotenpunkt aber schon eine Ecke von dir entfernt sein.


----------



## Timerle (20. September 2016)

kann man das Internet überhaupt noch nutzen mit  diesen Bandbreiten? ...


----------



## aloha84 (20. September 2016)

Timerle schrieb:


> kann man das Internet überhaupt noch nutzen mit  diesen Bandbreiten? ...



Für normale Seitenaufrufe geht das gerade noch.
Videos mit vorpuffern in 480p ebenfalls möglich.
Aber in Zeiten von Streaming, Cloud und Steambibliotheken bei denen ein Spiel mal locker 50 GB groß ist.......ist das natürlich nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.


----------



## ZITQ (6. März 2018)

Also von 6000 kommen vllt 3900-4800 bei mir an...


----------



## airXgamer (7. März 2018)

Hmm. Die langsamste Leitung habe ich mit 8 Mbit/s von 16000 gebuchten sicher nicht, dafür gibt es hier eine schöne Aussage der Telekom: "Wir bauen ihre Leitung noch im September aus!"



Spoiler



Nur das Jahrhundert hat er vergessen zu erwähnen



Für die Nachwelt: Ein Jahr später hat sich nichts dran getan.


----------

